# What a difference 3 months makes, Ragdoll Kittens



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

*What a big difference only 3 months make!

About 10days old









And before & after, afters at 6half months

Viva La violet

















Tangerine Treat 

















Lilac Kisses

















Choca-licious

















Emerald Envy

















Cinnamon Swirl















*


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

They're all gorgeous


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sweet :001_tt1: Violet and Tangerine are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> So sweet :001_tt1: Violet and Tangerine are beautiful :thumbup:


arent they! I was keeping violet but I had bookeda blue girl, the people visiting loved her so I said 'ok'! Next day my blue girl fell through  Coouldnt dissapoint them, but I really loved that kitten! cried when she went so sooo upset!!

also wanted to keep tangerine but was overwhelmed with people wanting a red!

lilac & cin swirl went together which is lovely! 

Oh I ended up keeping choca-licious! Not even by choice but Im glad she stayed she is soo vocal but a real lap cat


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

*replied in wrong place!*


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I cant see the pics for some reason..... prob best I dont anyway :devil:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I cant see the pics for some reason..... prob best I dont anyway :devil:


i wonder why? there is about 15 of them!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> i wonder why? there is about 15 of them!


   All I can see is little square boxes with a red X in them


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

what about now?? below in this message??

*What a big difference only 3 months make!

About 10days old









And before & after, afters at 6half months

Viva La violet

















Tangerine Treat 

















Lilac Kisses

















Choca-licious

















Emerald Envy

















Cinnamon Swirl















*


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> what about now?? below in this message??
> 
> *What a big difference only 3 months make!
> 
> ...


nope still the boxes with X in them


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

not sure then 

loads on my website Welcome - Beautiful Quality Homebred Ragdoll Kittens Essex under new owner pics and our cats


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

great pics, well done they look gorgeous.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

wow they are yummy 

I must say though that your bengals are simply stunning :thumbup:

For me bengals look very much like a wild cat they are so striking


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks finally see them lol!  

they are extremly striking cats, can be very tempremental though! Not liek the raggise who are so laidback they fall over!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> thanks finally see them lol!
> 
> they are extremly striking cats, can be very tempremental though! Not liek the raggise who are so laidback they fall over!


awww bless em. I have seen a bengal up for rehoming in Battersea he has been there a long time now  im surprised I thought he would be snapped up


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> awww bless em. I have seen a bengal up for rehoming in Battersea he has been there a long time now  im surprised I thought he would be snapped up


depends he prob cant live with other animals, once brought up alone bengal never take to other cats, well ive never got them to!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> depends he prob cant live with other animals, once brought up alone bengal never take to other cats, well ive never got them to!


yea I think it says he cant be homed with any animals and needs a secure garden


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this is what is so amazing about raggies, you wouldnt think they were the same cats


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

how many breeds do you breed from?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: I like Cinnamon Swirl best though


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol she is a stunner, i do love the reds!


----------

